# Coopers Celebration Ale Kit



## ian ulrick (13/12/12)

Just recieved an Email with a link to this recipe pack . 

$49.99 with aniversary tankard (they were $15.00 + postage and now out of stock) and free shipping.

Not a bad bit of kit for those that would like to try adding hops to the wort. Got one myself to try.

Don't forget to put "celebration" in the coupon box to receive free shipping upon ordering. 

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/c...le-recipe-pack/


Baldrick


----------



## citizensnips (13/12/12)

The celebration ale is a dam good beer. One thing I would say though is save the us-05 for another brew and go out and grab a couple of bottles of the celebration ale and reculture the yeast. I had a look at a couple in dans the other day and there was a shit load down the bottom.


----------



## Eyelusion (16/12/12)

eddy22 said:


> The celebration ale is a dam good beer. One thing I would say though is save the us-05 for another brew and go out and grab a couple of bottles of the celebration ale and reculture the yeast. I had a look at a couple in dans the other day and there was a shit load down the bottom.




Great! didnt realise that... ff to danos i go :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## CaptnToast (23/1/13)

Got a batch of this fermenting now ... Been 9 days and still have a inch thick krausnen over it ... Bit concern it maybe buggered... Anyone brewed this and can tell me if I'm still on track? had a quick taste test and And it tastes ok but was maybe expecting more. My previous brews the krausnen always disappeared by the end of fermentation. Any opinions welcome ... Cheers


----------



## manticle (23/1/13)

Did you use the US05 yeast? Typical behaviour for that yeast if so.


----------



## DU99 (23/1/13)

one of the better pack's i have tried very drinkable..only difference i used 2012 cent Hops..


----------



## CaptnToast (23/1/13)

manticle said:


> Did you use the US05 yeast? Typical behaviour for that yeast if so.



Yeah used the us05 that came with it - thanks for the reassurance

Sg is starting to stabilise. Added the hops on day 3 as per the recipe (now day 9) any opinions on leaving it longer or just bottle now? Read some where people were leaving it 12-14 days. Would have thought it would be better to get it in the bottle sooner rather than later.

Or is one of those grey areas where everyone is right


----------



## manticle (23/1/13)

Nothing wrong with leaving it for a bit. Can help maturation, clearing and reduction of sediment.

Making sure SG is stable and within the expected range is more important than number of days. Extra days on top of that are OK.


----------



## CaptnToast (24/1/13)

Cheers for the help !


----------



## Scottye (28/1/13)

I put one of these down in November with a few tweaks. I gave 25g of Centennial a short boil (12 mins) in 5 litres after steeping 250g of Pale Crystal. Pitched Coopers commercial yeast re-cultured from 3 Pale Ale long necks. Dry hop as per recipe, 25g each of Nelson and Centennial, on day 5. Sampled last week and its quite good. Having recently moved to extract brewing, and loving the results, its good to know that kit can still produce the goods.

Anyway, they say that its better to re-culture the yeast from the lower %ABV Coopers like the APA and the Mid rather than the bigger beers, Celebration and Sparkling. I've only ever tried it with the APA so I'd be interested in hearing how it went with the Celebration Ale


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/7/13)

Hi guys just got a quick question in regards to the celebration ale.
Would using recultered yeast work better than a normal ale yeast?
If so is it hard to re culture the yeast from the bottles? I'm making this brew for a friends wedding and I haven't recultered yeast before.


----------



## cuds01 (4/7/13)

Milk Lizard it is pretty easy, have ahead of this - http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/talk-brewing?g=posts&t=1876 explains the process step by step.

Cheers


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (4/7/13)

Thanks cuds01. So I take it using four bottles of the recultered yeast would be enough for a 23litre batch?


----------



## dammag (4/7/13)

It's not how many bottles you reculture the yeast from, it's the amount of yeast you grow before pitching the yeast.

Four bottles worth of yeast is probably a good place to start in making your starter but you could grow yeast from a single cell and step it up to a starter.

Coopers say to use dextrose but the best way is to use malt extract to make your starter wort.

Lots of reading to do!


----------



## cuds01 (4/7/13)

Agreed dammar, often depends on how many you drink


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (22/7/13)

Just another question in regards to this thread.
I've noticed ever since I dry hopped both of the hops recommended on the recipe the krausan went nuts.
After 8 days at 18 degrees fg has stopped at 1018. Would you think this would be a problem or affect the taste in any way?
I didn't end up using a starter as I've never done it before and I'm brewing this for a friend so just went the safe and easy route of us-05 yeast


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/7/13)

I've had krausens go a bit nuts after dry hopping brews too. I think it's something to do with the hops providing nucleation points for the CO2, much the same as the beer glasses with sandblasted bases do to maintain the head on a beer.


----------

